# What does a "wine thief" actually look like?



## BigC (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sure I know the concept behind a wine thief, but not sure if I know what one actually looks like! Would I have one in my "basic equipment" starter kit?....can't believe one of my very first questions is such a daft one!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

BigC said:


> I'm sure I know the concept behind a wine thief, but not sure if I know what one actually looks like! Would I have one in my "basic equipment" starter kit?....can't believe one of my very first questions is such a daft one!!!


 This is a wine thief. We call her Julie! If she shows up on your door step send her away! That is unless she has some wine with her.


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 25, 2012)

Picture printed and hung on the back of front door. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigC (Mar 25, 2012)

I know, I know..."ask a stupid question"!!!


----------



## BigC (Mar 25, 2012)

Think I figured out a "turkey baster" would work just as well!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2012)

How is this.......?


----------



## TJsBasement (Mar 25, 2012)

I was too slow.


----------



## BigC (Mar 25, 2012)

Much better than a turkey baster....thank you!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> This is a wine thief. We call her Julie! If she shows up on your door step send her away! That is unless she has some wine with her.


 Looks like it Dans turn in the corner, don't worry Julie is there already, with a bottle of wine


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2012)

Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 25, 2012)

MEH I just use a cheapo plastic turkey baster.. I make sure to keep it apart from the one we use for actual basting n fat sucking LOL!





and YAYAYAY!!!! I'm not in the corner now!


----------



## cpfan (Mar 25, 2012)

Grapeman's picture is better, but here's the web page for this wonderful item.
http://www.fermtech.ca/thief/thief.html

Steve


----------



## phat (Mar 25, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Grapeman's picture is better, but here's the web page for this wonderful item.
> http://www.fermtech.ca/thief/thief.html
> 
> Steve


I have the fermtech thief from the above site and really like it except when trying to get a reading out from a 1 gallon batch where the thing isn't deep enough. So for those, or for just stealing a bit out of the top of a carboy to taste, I use my trusty old "wine only" turkey baster


----------



## almargita (Mar 26, 2012)

Dan:

Wait till Julie gets a hold of you on Saturday!!! Boo HOO!!! 

Al


----------



## Arne (Mar 26, 2012)

Not too sure what they look like, but I believe there are a couple in my basement. If I ever catch em, I'll get a pic of em and get somebody to help me post it on here. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is the one i use.

3 piece plastic thief.

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=6897


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 26, 2012)

I know about the other wine thives, here is the one I sell...


----------



## cpfan (Mar 26, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> This is the one i use.
> 
> 3 piece plastic thief.
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=6897


Winemaker:

That link goes to some bentonite. FVW links often do not work.



Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I know about the other wine thives, here is the one I sell...


B&WS:

Then start selling the Fermtech one. I'm pretty sure that a hydrometer won't fit inside the one you sell. 

Steve


----------



## Affe (Mar 26, 2012)

Fermtech wine thief has treated me very well. Hydrometer fits right inside and is easy to read through the walls.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 26, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> This is the one i use.
> 
> 3 piece plastic thief.
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=6897



Here is an image:


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 26, 2012)

cpfan said:


> B&WS:
> 
> Then start selling the Fermtech one. I'm pretty sure that a hydrometer won't fit inside the one you sell.
> 
> Steve


 
 uh...OK,,,on order. Be in Friday.


----------



## BigC (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info Guys.....just found a wine supply store in the small town where I live....will check them out today to see if I can find a proper"thief" . Might need to make a trip into the big city to fill my shopping list. I'm sure there will be many more things I'll need!!


----------



## Affe (Mar 26, 2012)

BigC said:


> Thanks for all the info Guys.....just found a wine supply store in the small town where I live....will check them out today to see if I can find a proper"thief" . Might need to make a trip into the big city to fill my shopping list. I'm sure there will be many more things I'll need!!



When your local brewstore doesn't have what you need, check online! Shipping can be negligible compared to the cost of gasoline these days.


----------



## BigC (Mar 26, 2012)

Found out today that the little wine supply shop in town, is actually quite well stocked. I picked up a "wine thief", (now I know what one looks like)!! Also picked up a brew belt. Think I might need one down in my basement, as tempurature today down there is hovering around 67 degrees. Also picked up a little hand pump for taking the air out of an opened wine bottle...read here somewhere that this might work for degassing wine while in the carboy?? Also grabbed and extra air lock and a few odds and ends...so anyway, looks like they will be able to supply me with everything I'm going to need while on this new adventure of mine...winemaking!! Yay!!


----------



## BobF (Mar 26, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I know about the other wine thives, here is the one I sell...



That's the one I use most often.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2012)

I too like the one the hydrometer fits into.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 26, 2012)

Wine Thief!





A security camera image of man suspected of stealing $450 bottle of wine from Turnpike Wines and Spirits in Fairfield.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2012)

Fairfield Ct.?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 26, 2012)

I kept anything over $75 locked up in a cabinet.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep! Connecticut Post

Read more: http://www.ctpost.com/local/article...y-450-bottle-of-wine-380784.php#ixzz1qHO5dE2X


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks sorta like a shady fellow I know from Middlebury.....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Looks sorta like a shady fellow I know from Middlebury.....



Bwaaaa haaaaaa haaaaa


----------



## Affe (Mar 27, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I kept anything over $75 locked up in a cabinet.


Yeah, why would you leave your $450 bottles somewhere easily pocketed?

Even having $50 - $75 bottles out could be dangerous.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Bwaaaa haaaaaa haaaaa



A disturbing resemblance to one "slim shady".......


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> A disturbing resemblance to one "slim shady".......


 
BWAAAA HAAAAAAHAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAA tHAT IS WAY TOO CLOSE!!!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 27, 2012)

BobF said:


> That's the one I use most often.


 
Me too. I have a graduated flask and it is an easy matter to steal enough wine to float a hydrometer in that. What I like about the glass one is, it is glass of course, and it takes just enough for a taste test. I say BUY EM BOTH!


----------



## Arne (Mar 27, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Me too. I have a graduated flask and it is an easy matter to steal enough wine to float a hydrometer in that. What I like about the glass one is, it is glass of course, and it takes just enough for a taste test. I say BUY EM BOTH!


A taste test js. I believe I outta drive over your way. Sounds like words straight from my mouth. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2012)

If only I had his money!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Nah, the second guy has a VERY receding hairline, obviously the result of rough living. I think he should have been in that secuity video. Pretty scary looking!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2012)

Wade E said:


> If only I had his money!



Start working on your rhymes ........


----------



## jswordy (Mar 28, 2012)

Arne said:


> A taste test js. I believe I outta drive over your way. Sounds like words straight from my mouth. LOL, Arne.


 
Yes, Arne, I've noted that we are similarly devoted to the senses as arbiter! Jim


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

daniel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha, its about time!!!


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ooooh no he is busted !!!!!


----------



## BigC (Mar 29, 2012)

...and to think I started this whole thread! I am sooo sorry!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2012)

BWAAAA HAAAAA HAAAAAAA HAAAA


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2012)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan, just because you can post up cute little puppies is not getting you off the hook on this one.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Julie said:


> Dan, just because you can post up cute little puppies is not getting you off the hook on this one.


 
ahhh I don't think we want to open a 2 year old thread about you in my wine room and get Wade going again! People will never understand. LOL


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Julie it took you long enough to find it. I gave you a very pointed clue when you first got back figuring you would look to see what I was talking about. Oh wait, nobody ever listens to me, what was I thinking. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Julie it took you long enough to find it. I gave you a very pointed clue when you first got back figuring you would look to see what I was talking about. Oh wait, nobody ever listens to me, what was I thinking. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
yea but I was busy. You guys did not keep Wade under control and you guys were letting spammers post!!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 29, 2012)

BigC said:


> ...and to think I started this whole thread! I am sooo sorry!!


 
did we answer your question?

BTW, welcome the the forum......


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Oh wait, nobody ever listens to me, what was I thinking.



Psh, i do! 
But i'm Low-Man-On-The-Totem-Pole so..


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

BigC said:


> ...and to think I started this whole thread! I am sooo sorry!!


 

Sorry BigC, welcome to winemakingtalk


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> did we answer your question?



Pretty sure we did, between the pictures of Julie the Wine Thief & her accomplice's (not really) mugshot on the next page - there are actual pictures of what the OP was looking for, and several various models at that 

Poor poor Julie ::


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Pretty sure we did, between the pictures of Julie the Wine Thief & her accomplice's (not really) mugshot on the next page - there are actual pictures of what the OP was looking for, and several various models at that
> 
> Poor poor Julie ::


 
Deezil you are just fitting in way too much as a mod


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

And to think you said you were gonna recommend me


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, he was destined for this job on here! LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 29, 2012)

too funny!


----------



## Lurker (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sure a real wine thief would be wearing a hoody.

Richard L.


----------

